# Apple TV et lecture AVI



## DamianJobs (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis conscient qui je ne suis surement pas le premier à demander ça mais en réalité j'espère que d'autres méthodes sont apparues depuis les sujets et réponses que j'ai pu trouver ici et là sur le net.

Il y a t'il une solution simple pour soit :

- Convertir rapidement des AVI pour les mettre dans la biblio d'iTunes ? (je connais déjà handbrake)

- Lire directement les AVI avec un logiciel qui converti en direct et envoi le film à l'Apple TV ? (Genre AirFlick) 

- Jailbreaker simplement son précieux ? (dernière solution à mes yeux)

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Octobre 2012)

1) Handbrake pour les mettre ds la biblio iTunes
2) sinon JB...

Je ne connais pas d'autres méthodes


----------



## Setsuna (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

La réponse dependra de la version de ton atv.
Si tu as une appletv 2 => jailbreak + xbmc
Si tu as une appletv 3 => pas de jailbreak possible
Si tu as une appletv 3 + ipad ou mac sous Mountain Lion => air play recopie video


----------



## Dan le breton (21 Octobre 2012)

Beamer icic http://beamer-app.com/
envoi direct les avi et autre il suffit de deposer dessus le film avi et direct vers apple tv
tout bon
en recopie ecran de ton mac  : Air parrot
et si tu as la possibilité de connecter ta tv en ethernet  un serveur gratos Vuze ou tu mets tous les films que tu veux dans les formats differents et choix serveur sur ta tv et tu te balade dans l'arborescence du device Vuze
kenavo bon flim


----------

